
Firefox Beta now integrates Pocket - jbk
https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2015/05/13/get-a-firefox-account-and-test-new-features-in-firefox-beta/
======
Animats
This is another one of Mozilla's "Social API" clients.[1] There are about 18
such items, including Google+, LinkedIn, and Twitter connectors.[2] Roughly
the same functionality used to be available as a standard add-on from Pocket
[3] but that's been discontinued and replaced by a "social API" add on.

The "integration" seems to be that it now comes pre-installed, and cannot be
removed. Users are complaining about being unable to remove it.[4] Anyone know
how much the Mozilla Foundation was paid to stick it to their users like that?

Ghacks has an article about how to disable Pocket in Firefox.[5] You have to
go into "about.config" and set "browser.pocket.enabled" to False, then restart
the browser.

Disabling all of Firefox's "social" features has deliberately been made
difficult.[6] You turn off "social.active" and "social.enabled" to False.
Those variable may not exist in "about.config"; you may have to create them.

[1] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Projects/So...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Projects/Social_API) [2]
[https://activations.cdn.mozilla.net/en-
US/](https://activations.cdn.mozilla.net/en-US/) [3]
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/read-it-
later...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/read-it-later/) [4]
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/read-it-
later...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/read-it-
later/reviews/) [5] [http://www.ghacks.net/2015/05/14/how-to-disable-pocket-
in-fi...](http://www.ghacks.net/2015/05/14/how-to-disable-pocket-in-firefox/)
[6] [http://www.trishtech.com/2015/01/disable-social-features-
in-...](http://www.trishtech.com/2015/01/disable-social-features-in-mozilla-
firefox/)

------
zobzu
Pocket is basically integrating a third party service in the user's default
bar (you can remove it in customize)

It feels like its there for commercial purposes... Has mozilla lost its user
centric values though? Theres enough ads and sponsored stuff on the web
already.

------
anonbanker
Firefox is integrating proprietary software. Switched to Fennec on android,
and IceCat on Linux. This is a very sad day.

------
Soloquay
Does Mozilla publish their income sources? I know google was a large
contributor in exchange for having their search on the initial page, but I'm
no longer sure that's true.

------
SwellJoe
It is not immediately obvious to me what a "pocket" is. It sounds like a
bookmark, but I assume it is something else if they aren't calling it
"bookmark".

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It's a "read later" service.

It'll let you remember later that you wanted to read something (like a
bookmark) but will also store the text offline. I use it to have something to
read when I'm not able to reach the internet.

And it also converts the content to a more readable version, by identifying
what is actually the article and stripping out the rest.

------
jonathonf
With this and 'Loop', all Firefox needs now is integrated HTML editor, chat,
and email clients.

~~~
mathgeek
That would be rather operatic...

~~~
anonbanker
Seamonkeyish?

------
dz0ny
AKA getpocket dot com

shame

I fear that FX will become bloatware, soon...

